# Jason VS Silicone Hood



## jasonVS2012 (Apr 29, 2012)

All,

I love this site. Halloween is by far my favorite holiday. I love to scare the **** out of people (young and old alike). I'm posting here because I like to go to conventions dressed as Jason from Freddy vs Jason and use a latex vs. hood. Does anyone know where I can get a silicone vs. hood? I've looked all over and can't find one. My other option is to get the mutant from CFX, but it's a bit pricey at $719.

We just did a party yesterday and it was a smashing success. I'll post pics later when I get them off the cam.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

A friend of mine makes a great jason mask and could probably custom make a hood if you didn't want a full jason mask. 

you can find his stuff at http://www.shatteredfx.com

here is a picture of his part 7 mask that could be used.








He will do ustom work but it will probably cost the same if not a bit more than the cfx hugo


----------

